# Motor de porton corredizo



## MBruno (Feb 24, 2016)

Buenas noches, tengo un porton corredizo que hacia renegar a veces para abrir, hasta que no quiso abrir mas asique lo desarme para limpiar y hacerle mantenimiento a todo el sistema, engrase de nuevo y verifique que no este trabado, pero cuando armo todo y conecto, se siente un zumbido y no se mueve nada, hasta le saque el reductor y deje el motor solo pero tampoco.. Que puede ser? puede ser el capacitor? porque en la plaqueta esta marcado como si hubo una chispa.. o que otra cosa tendria que revisar.. ah un dato es que el motor calienta bastante cuando aprieto el control


----------



## naxito (Feb 24, 2016)

Mide el condensador de arranque podria ser ese que ya este en mal estado


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 24, 2016)

verifica el condensador,y los finales de carrera....


----------



## MBruno (Feb 24, 2016)

No tengo como medir el condensador asique lo voy a cambiar directamente. Si le desconecto el final de carrera, funciona o no? Solamente para probar digo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola, debes chequear si tiene continuidad los bobinados. (Para ésto debes quitar la alimentación de red completamente!) Los finales de carrera sólo evitan lo que su nombre indica. Pero si dices que zumba, entonces descarta eso.
El eje de dicho motor gira libremente accionándolo a mano?


----------



## MBruno (Feb 24, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, debes chequear si tiene continuidad los bobinados. (Para ésto debes quitar la alimentación de red completamente!) Los finales de carrera sólo evitan lo que su nombre indica. Pero si dices que zumba, entonces descarta eso.
> El eje de dicho motor gira libremente accionándolo a mano?



Bueno, mañana pruebo continuidad y comento. Si, despues de limpiar todo el mecanismo y lubricar, giraba bien con la mano


----------



## naxito (Feb 25, 2016)

MBruno dijo:


> Bueno, mañana pruebo continuidad y comento. Si, despues de limpiar todo el mecanismo y lubricar, giraba bien con la mano


Te recomiendo llevar el condensador y asi comprar el mismo y no lo que te ofresca cualquier vendedor por vender. Saludos


----------



## MBruno (Feb 27, 2016)

Hola gente perdon la demora, no tuve tiempo todavia porque estoy rindiendo, pero en la semana pruebo lo que me dijeron y les comento que paso.. Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## MBruno (Mar 2, 2016)

Listo, cambie el capacitor y funciono. Muchas gracias!!


----------

